# knicks blazers- game 1 of summerleague



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=9

does frye really think he can get away with 3 boards in 29 minutes?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Impressive scoring numbers from the Knicks recent draft picks.

Nate Robinson: 20pts
Channing Frye: 16pts
Trevor Ariza: 16pts
David Lee: 9pts


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Channing Frye going against Kris Lang (  ), Nedzad Sinanovic, Robert Tomaszek and Ha Seung Jin had 3 rebounds. Heck Nate Robinson had 5 and he's 5'8 tops.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Wow, Outlaw, Webster, and Telfair murdered. I don't think any 18 year old on their very first summer game has done what Webster just did.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

webster and outlaw did tear up our sg/sf's. and Nate "super D" robinson held telfair to 20 points 9 boards 10 dimes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You have to remember that Telfair and Outlaw have been playing together for over a year. Webster is playing with Bassy who will feed him (if he can shoot, which he can). The Knicks guys just got drafted, last week.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*WE have some real morons...*

for fans here. You guys that didn't want Channing are just delighting in his problems in his FIRST pro game. If you remember, Lampe put up great numbers in a lot of the games and couldn't produce when he played. I t means nothing. If you can't get behind these guys, why dont you just shut up and moan to yourselves. You are the same guys that will disappear if and when he starts to do well. Does Telfair's 9 boards mean that he is the best rebounder that played? Just dumb.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

The blazers went to town on fouling him. There's your answer. 5 6 and 5 fouls respectively for Jin, Nenad, and Lang. Not really a problem, if you're getting hacked to death, Also Jin is a good rebounder and a is a giant. So I'm not to worried about it.


The problem is the Telfair setting up Webster this early. You think one of our players would have been able to figure out the dribble drive kick out combination. Evern though bassy went 6-15 and 1-7 for 3pointers he had 9 dimes and webster went 9-15. That's for us.

Anyway we're up against Orlando today at 1pm so will see how that goes. If Channing isn't put up performances on par with Sweetney we'll have problems, but lets wait til the end of the league.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

plus bassy's a friggan stud, i've said it from day 1, he's the best pure pg in his class.

Maybe frye didnt grab boards cuz tehre werent any to get? the only person who missed more than they made was bassy and i assume most were jumpers resulting in long rebounds


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ariza had 8 boards and Nate had 5. Can we get more than 3? Duncan gets fouled, but he still grabs boards.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: WE have some real morons...*



alphadog said:


> for fans here. You guys that didn't want Channing are just delighting in his problems in his FIRST pro game. If you remember, Lampe put up great numbers in a lot of the games and couldn't produce when he played. I t means nothing. If you can't get behind these guys, why dont you just shut up and moan to yourselves. You are the same guys that will disappear if and when he starts to do well. Does Telfair's 9 boards mean that he is the best rebounder that played? Just dumb.


lampe never really got a shot to play here


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/49737.htm 



> But Frye, who finished with 16 points in the Knicks' 93-89 loss to Portland, was weak on the boards, grabbing three rebounds in 27 minutes. Frye didn't post big rebounding numbers at Arizona, either.





> "It's anticipation, and my attention to the quicker game," Frye explained. "I felt I was step slow today on the boards. I had my hands on balls but lost it at the last second. Tomorrow I'll get more boards."





> Meanwhile, the third of the Knicks' three first-round picks, Florida power forward David Lee, may have been the most impressive yesterday. Lee is an animal attacking the basket and getting offensive boards. He finished with nine points and seven rebounds, looking smoother than Michael Sweetney.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Almost a double double from Lee eh? Summer league is crap and all but that's a huge positive.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I saw the game against Portland. Nate Robinson is super quick but he was looking for his shot too much. Also couldn't stay close to Telfair. Telfair was very streaky. Lee dorve to the basket a lot and rebounded well. It was only Channing's first game so I should cut him some slack but you were constantly reminded of the soft reputation he had in college. You'd like to have Lee's mental make-up in Channing's body. What struck me the most was how similar Robinson is to Jamal and Stephon. Actually I think you could trade Stephon and in a couple of years Nate coulod be as good


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

damn my boy nate robinson is a stud :wink:


----------

